# Java soll SPS fernsteuern



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo @ all,

bin seit einer Woche dabei Java Applets zu basteln und zu verstehen. Hab jetzt leider schon das erste riesen Problem  und versteh nur Bahnhof :bahnhof: 

Hab eine Fahrstuhl Simulation gebaut die funktioniert auch. Und auf einer SPS S7 das selbe noch mal als richtige Steuerung.
Wie krieg ich die beiden jetzt zusammen?
Also das wenn ich im Applet auf die "ins Erdgeschoss fahren" Taste drück, das Modell im Labor das selbe macht.

Hab mir schon die SIEMENS auf Applet zugreifen Lösung angeschaut aber wie gesagt, bin blutiger Anfänger, das is wie Hyroglyphen lesen. Da gibts über 100 class Files.

Wer mag und vielleicht nen Tipp für mich hat kann sich auch per ICQ melden.


Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, Danke

lg RoadRunner  :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (16. Feb 2005)

Verstehe ich das richtig: Du willst mit dem Applet einen Aufzug steuern? Oder möchtest Du im Applet nur den Aufzug samt Steuerung simulieren? :bahnhof:


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

nene die simulation ohne SPS is fertig und funzt einwandfrei.



> Verstehe ich das richtig: Du willst mit dem Applet einen Aufzug steuern?


genau so soll es im Idealfall laufen  :wink: 

Also wenn man im Applet den Knopf 1.Etage drückt soll der Fahrstuhl im Labor hochfahren. 
Keine Angst der Fahrstuhl is nur nen kleines Modell, also ohne Menschen


----------



## Grizzly (16. Feb 2005)

Okay. So weit, so gut. Muss das eigentlich über ein Applet sein? Oder geht auch eine normale Anwendung? Und wo liegt denn genau das Problem?


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

is für ne studienarbeit und da will der prof umbedingt nen applet wegen Systemunabhängigkeit und Zugriff übern Browser. und neben dem Applet soll dann eine WebCam laufen um das ganze zu überwachen, nich das so'n Spezi das teure Ding schrottet.
Aber müßte doch fast egal sein ob Applet oder Anwendung, die Befehle sind doch die selben.

Problem ist, wie ich jetzt nen Applet erstellt krieg das auf das laufende Programm in der SPS(hat ne eigene IP Adr.)  zugreift und werte schreiben kann. Hab auch schon auf diversen Websites geschaut, aber ganz so trivial scheint das Problem nicht zu sein   
nach möglichkeit muß das ganze auch noch fast in Echtzeit laufen

bin gerad dabei mich in die SIEMENS Libs von s7applets.jar usw. einzulesen



P.S: cooler Spruch(Himmel!=Horizont) muß ich mir merken  :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (16. Feb 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Aber müßte doch fast egal sein ob Applet oder Anwendung, die Befehle sind doch die selben.


Die Befehle an sich schon. Bloss Applets, solange nicht signiert sind, können nicht alle Funktionen nutzen. Da kommt dann halt eine SecurityException vorbei.



			
				RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem ist, wie ich jetzt nen Applet erstellt krieg das auf das laufende Programm in der SPS(hat ne eigene IP Adr.)  zugreift und werte schreiben kann. Hab auch schon auf diversen Websites geschaut, aber ganz so trivial scheint das Problem nicht zu sein
> nach möglichkeit muß das ganze auch noch fast in Echtzeit laufen
> 
> bin gerad dabei mich in die SIEMENS Libs von s7applets.jar usw. einzulesen[...]


Bspw. müsste eine unsigniertes Applet von der selben IP Adresse geladen werden, zu dem es nachher eine Verbindung aufbauen soll.

Zu den _SIEMENS Libs von s7applets.jar_ kann ich nix sagen, da ich mit denen noch nie gearbeitet hab bzw. das Teil auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

hab ich vergessen zu sagen: die applets werden in den WebServer der SPS geladen also ip is denn die selbe nur das es in irgendeinem Unterverzeichnis liegt

dürften die jetzt alle funktionen ausführen(weil applet ja selbe ip hat) oder gibts da noch irgendwo nen Haken?


----------



## Grizzly (16. Feb 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab ich vergessen zu sagen: die applets werden in den WebServer der SPS geladen also ip is denn die selbe nur das es in irgendeinem Unterverzeichnis liegt
> 
> dürften die jetzt alle funktionen ausführen(weil applet ja selbe ip hat) oder gibts da noch irgendwo nen Haken?


Du kannst zumindest jetzt eine Netzwerk-Verbindung zum Server bzw. zur SPS aufbauen. Lokale Dateien, bspw., dürftest Du immer noch nicht öffnen. Aber das ist ja für Dich auch wahrscheinlich eher uninteressant.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

Dankeee, auch für deine Geduld auf bisschen "blöde" Fragen zu antworten

lg RoadRunner0


----------



## RoadRunner0 (21. Feb 2005)

nu ist wirklich das mit "access denied" aufgetreten. 
wie kann man das weg kriegen?

Tschau RoadRunner0


----------



## Grizzly (21. Feb 2005)

Man kann das Applet signieren. Steht auf der Java Sun Seite irgendwo. Aber vielleicht weiss auch jemand hier im Forum, wie man das macht. Ich selber habe das bisher leider noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Kian (3. Mrz 2005)

Applet Signierung gibt's hier:
http://personal.vsnl.com/sureshms/javasign1.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2005)

Unter Umständen kann Dir bei der Signierung das Tool Jarkive behilflich sein.
Guck mal in die JLiB, da gibts einen Link dorthin.


----------

